# Bad start to CalSouth Odp camp



## dadenska (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi. I know some people were interested in summer camp reviews, so I thought I would share that we signed our kid up for the ODP residential camp in Ojai and a few days before it was supposed to begin, they sent us an email saying that they were cutting half a day off of our camp. So, I emailed and asked if they would be adding the half day to the end of the camp or compensating somehow for the lost time, and they never responded.

It definitely doesn’t feel like this is a camp that follows through with what they say since what we signed up for and paid for is not what we’re actually getting, and then to not even respond to an inquiry is pretty rude. The camp hasn’t happened yet, so I don’t know if my kid will have a better experience, but as of right now, the parent experience has been sub-par.


----------



## Chalklines (Jul 2, 2019)

dadenska said:


> Hi. I know some people were interested in summer camp reviews, so I thought I would share that we signed our kid up for the ODP residential camp in Ojai and a few days before it was supposed to begin, they sent us an email saying that they were cutting half a day off of our camp. So, I emailed and asked if they would be adding the half day to the end of the camp or compensating somehow for the lost time, and they never responded.
> 
> It definitely doesn’t feel like this is a camp that follows through with what they say since what we signed up for and paid for is not what we’re actually getting, and then to not even respond to an inquiry is pretty rude. The camp hasn’t happened yet, so I don’t know if my kid will have a better experience, but as of right now, the parent experience has been sub-par.




I understand some people have major social anxiety theses days and are afraid to make telephone calls. Please tell me this isn't the case with two phone numbers listed on the camps web site. You called theses people, right?

https://www.odpcamps.com/en/contact/


----------



## 46n2 (Jul 2, 2019)

Really , 4 hours and your going to complain....


----------



## dadenska (Jul 3, 2019)

Chalklines said:


> I understand some people have major social anxiety theses days and are afraid to make telephone calls. Please tell me this isn't the case with two phone numbers listed on the camps web site. You called theses people, right?
> 
> https://www.odpcamps.com/en/contact/


I thought about calling them but what more is there to say than what I asked in the email? I don’t want to get in a confrontation about it. It is what it is.


----------



## dadenska (Jul 3, 2019)

46n2 said:


> Really , 4 hours and your going to complain....


I think 4 hours (half a day) is a big deal when it’s a 4 day camp. You don’t?  I couldn’t cut out 4 hours of my time working and still get paid for it. If I hired someone to work on my house and we agreed on a price and time and they showed up 4 hours after our agreed upon time, I would expect them to either make that time up or change their price.  I’m surprised to hear that not everyone feels that way.


----------



## socalkdg (Jul 3, 2019)

Figure on a 4 day overnight camp half the cost is the training and the other half is room and board.  So a $600 camp would be $300 room and board, $300 training.  Losing 15% of the hours gives us $45.   Emails easily get lost or missed, thus the suggestion to talk to someone by phone.   

We did a camp last year that ended up not having a keeper trainer there because of major illness.   Daughter still had fun and faced a lot of shots, but what value do you put on that if your kid is a trainer?  Chose not to go back this year.

Hope your kid has a great camp.   Let us know how it goes.


----------



## focused1 (Jul 3, 2019)

dadenska said:


> I think 4 hours (half a day) is a big deal when it’s a 4 day camp. You don’t?  I couldn’t cut out 4 hours of my time working and still get paid for it. If I hired someone to work on my house and we agreed on a price and time and they showed up 4 hours after our agreed upon time, I would expect them to either make that time up or change their price.  I’m surprised to hear that not everyone feels that way.


Agree....they at least owe an explanation


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 3, 2019)

focused1 said:


> Agree....they at least owe an explanation


If he/she really wanted one, they would pick up the phone and call.  It is easier to alert the public and complain than to confront the responsible parties for an answer.


----------



## softwaretest (Jul 4, 2019)

dadenska said:


> I thought about calling them but what more is there to say than what I asked in the email? I don’t want to get in a confrontation about it. It is what it is.


I thought about calling, but thought I’d bitch in a public forum instead?!?!

Reasonable second step would be to give them a call, make sure they got your email, etc. 

Or better yet roll with the punches and make the decision on whether you should go back down the line.


----------



## jvh007 (Jul 11, 2019)

My son did this last summer and had fun but there wasn’t a lot of value. I wish there was a high end camp that was geared to DA and Flight 1 players.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 11, 2019)

jvh007 said:


> My son did this last summer and had fun but there wasn’t a lot of value. I wish there was a high end camp that was geared to DA and Flight 1 players.


There is. It’s called practice 4x per week.


----------

